# Guitar Hero WT! Oh Yes



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone else got this on Pre-Order? 

Two weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Step_7 (Apr 25, 2008)

Oh yes! Can't wait for the drums! Track List looks really good as well - Hendrix!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Im up for the Paramore myself, that song has got a right good beat gonna be kick ass!


----------



## trykkertor (Aug 17, 2008)

My EB-games has a great deal.
Trade in 4 old games, and get the Guitar Hero WT full band pack for just £60.

Oh yes......


----------



## sicboyjoe (Sep 16, 2007)

Can't wait!! Still trying to figure out which of the songs will be the new TTFATF/Jordon. Took me three weeks of solid practice to do TTFATF on expert. Though I can 89% it now :devil:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i hope this one has more maiden metallica and kse on it.


----------



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Just had my despatched email from GAME :thumb:

FULL track listing:

311 - "Beautiful Disaster" 
30 Seconds To Mars - "The Kill" 
Airbourne - "Too Much Too Young" 
The Allman Brothers Band - "Ramblin' Man" 
Anouk - "Good God" 
The Answer - "Never Too Late" 
At The Drive-In - "One Armed Scissor" 
Beastie Boys - "No Sleep Till Brooklyn" 
Beatsteaks - "Hail to the Freaks" 
Billy Idol - "Rebel Yell" 
Black Label Society - "Stillborn" 
Black Rebel Motorcycle Club - "Weapon of Choice" 
blink-182 - "Dammit" 
Blondie - "One Way or Another" 
Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - "Hollywood Nights" 
Bon Jovi - "Livin' On A Prayer" 
Bullet For My Valentine - "Scream Aim Fire" 
Coldplay - "Shiver" 
Creedence Clearwater Revival - "Up Around The Bend" 
The Cult - "Love Removal Machine" 
Dinosaur Jr. - "Feel The Pain" 
The Doors - "Love Me Two Times" 
Dream Theater - "Pull Me Under" 
The Eagles - "Hotel California" 
The Enemy - "Aggro" 
Filter - "Hey Man, Nice Shot" 
Fleetwood Mac - "Go Your Own Way" 
Foo Fighters - "Everlong" 
The Guess Who - "American Woman" 
Hush Puppies - "You're Gonna Say Yeah!" 
Interpol - "Obstacle 1" 
Jane's Addiction - "Mountain Song" 
Jimi Hendrix - "Purple Haze (Live)" 
Jimi Hendrix - "The Wind Cries Mary" 
Jimmy Eat World - "The Middle" 
Joe Satriani - "Satch Boogie" 
Kent - "Vinternoll2" 
Korn - "Freak On A Leash" 
Lacuna Coil - "Our Truth" 
Lenny Kravitz - "Are You Gonna Go My Way" 
Linkin Park - "What I've Done" 
The Living End - "Prisoner of Society" 
Los Lobos - "La Bamba" 
Lost Prophets - "Rooftops (A Liberation Broadcast)" 
Lynyrd Skynyrd - "Sweet Home Alabama (Live)" 
Mars Volta - "L'Via L'Viaquez" 
MC5's Wayne Kramer - "Kick Out The Jams" 
Metallica - "Trapped Under Ice" 
Michael Jackson - "Beat It" 
Modest Mouse - "Float On" 
Motorhead - "Overkill" 
Muse - "Assassin" 
Negramaro - "Nuvole e Lenzuola" 
Nirvana - "About a Girl (Unplugged)" 
No Doubt - "Spiderwebs" 
NOFX - "Soul Doubt" 
Oasis - "Some Might Say" 
Ozzy Osbourne - "Crazy Train" 
Ozzy Osbourne - "Mr. Crowley" 
Paramore - "Misery Business" 
Pat Benatar - "Heartbreaker" 
R.E.M. - "The One I Love" 
Radio Futura - "Escuela De Calor" 
Rise Against - "Re-Education Through Labor" 
Sex Pistols - "Pretty Vacant" 
Silversun Pickups - "Lazy Eye" 
Smashing Pumpkins - "Today" 
Steely Dan - "Do It Again" 
Steve Miller Band - "The Joker" 
Sting - "Demolition Man (Live)" 
The Stone Roses - "Love Spreads" 
Stuck In The Sound - "Toy Boy" 
Sublime - "Santeria" 
Survivor - "Eye of the Tiger" 
System of a Down - "B.Y.O.B." 
Ted Nugent - "Stranglehold" 
Ted Nugent's Original Guitar Duel Recording 
Tokio Hotel - "Monsoon" 
Tool - "Parabola" 
Tool - "Schism" 
Tool - "Vicarious" 
Trust - "Antisocial" 
Van Halen - "Hot For Teacher" 
Willie Nelson - "On The Road Again" 
Wings - "Band on the Run" 
Zakk Wylde's Original Guitar Duel Recording


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Need some faster Death Metal, Grindcore on that list. Good to see Tool on it though.


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

What annoys me is that they've redesigned the guitar again with new buttons on it this time. While good for the gameplay ive had the previous 2 games on 360 and wii respectively, and now to get the new one i've got to buy the full mashings again. Sure i'll get over it though when everlong is booting out of the tv at full whack :devil:


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

On order, I'm still a novice but I love it :thumb:


----------

